# Has anyone on PB reviewed "Gospel according to Jesus" - J. MacArthur



## Ajay (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello,
Anybody here reviewed the Book, Gospel according to Jesus by John MacArthur?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Von (Apr 27, 2018)

I haven't officially reviewed it, but I can heartily recommend it.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 27, 2018)

Von said:


> I haven't officially reviewed it, but I can heartily recommend it.


Do you have any problem with his view on Lordship salvation?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 27, 2018)

MacArthur was correct in the main point he was making in that book, but overstepped in a few areas. When I first read_ The Gospel According to Jesus_, I found myself agreeing with MacArthur but at the same time sensing that the book somehow_ felt_ legalistic, even if I couldn't point to a specific error that made it technically legalistic. Later I read Michael Horton's critique in his introductory chapter of_ Christ the Lord_, and Horton seemed to correctly identify what I had felt.

If I'm not mistaken, MacArthur re-examined his views in response to that and other Reformed critiques, and adjusted his teaching a bit. But I can't recall the specific writings where he did that. Perhaps someone else here can help.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 27, 2018)

Jack K said:


> MacArthur was correct in the main point he was making in that book, but overstepped in a few areas. When I first read_ The Gospel According to Jesus_, I found myself agreeing with MacArthur but at the same time sensing that the book somehow_ felt_ legalistic, even if I couldn't point to a specific error that made it technically legalistic. Later I read Michael Horton's critique in his introductory chapter of_ Christ the Lord_, and Horton seemed to correctly identify what I had felt.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, MacArthur re-examined his views in response to that and other Reformed critiques, and adjusted his teaching a bit. But I can't recall the specific writings where he did that. Perhaps someone else here can help.


I think the main comment that has stirred up folks is his insistence that unless Jesus is Lord over all of your life, then he is lord over none.
seems to be requiring a full submission from our side to the Lord Jesus, which we all should be seeking to do, but that obedience seems to be mixing in with faith.
He seems to be mixing Justification and Sanctification together in some fashion at times.
he seems to be saying that a person cannot be justified before God apart from having the Lordship settled, but the scriptures say that once saved, the father Himself makes Jesus our Lord.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 27, 2018)

When I first heard the term 'Lordship Salvation' (on this board in an earlier thread) I went to google and found Dr MacArthur's explanation stated 15 years after the publication of the book in question ;
https://www.gty.org/library/articles/A100/a-15year-retrospective-on-the-lordship-controversy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Von (Apr 28, 2018)

Jack K said:


> When I first read_ The Gospel According to Jesus_, I found myself agreeing with MacArthur but at the same time sensing that the book somehow_ felt_ legalistic, even if I couldn't point to a specific error that made it technically legalistic.


Now that I think about it, you're probably right...
It's a great book, and coming from an easy believism backround at that point in my life, it was exactly what I needed. 
For me the "feeling" that you are describing (doesn't that just sound charismatic!) can be compared to sport - where the ball on the line is considered 'out' in some games and 'in' in others. Lordship Salvation can sometimes be on the line.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 28, 2018)

What is Lordship? How you define it. 
Is it wrong.? If I say in the general sense that Jesus Christ is the Lord of universe.

Is Jesus was made or appointed as Lord, only after His saving work on the cross?

Therefore let all the house of Israel know assuredly, that God hath made that same Jesus, whom ye have crucified, both Lord and Christ. Acts 2:36

And that every tongue should confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father.

This confession is only made in the second coming of Jesus only? 

What qualifies Jesus as a Saviour? Is it not God incarnated in Flesh? 

My question is also, the person and work of the Jesus Christ can be separated? 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2018)

AJAY said:


> What is Lordship? How you define it.
> Is it wrong.? If I say in the general sense that Jesus Christ is the Lord of universe.
> 
> Is Jesus was made or appointed as Lord, only after His saving work on the cross?
> ...


We do not make Jesus Lord over our lives , as the Father has already established Him as such when we are converted.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 28, 2018)

JimmyH said:


> When I first heard the term 'Lordship Salvation' (on this board in an earlier thread) I went to google and found Dr MacArthur's explanation stated 15 years after the publication of the book in question ;
> https://www.gty.org/library/articles/A100/a-15year-retrospective-on-the-lordship-controversy


I think that there is a certain balance that has to be maintained in this area of theology, as there is truth in both grace and Lordship views, as the lord does save sinners by grace alone faith alone, but salvation will produce in us good works to evidence that rebirth has now happened.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 28, 2018)

The first thing to remember is that MacArthur wrote this book to correct a problem within dispensationalism itself. So it really is a dispensational debate. His 2nd edition is a little more balanced than the first edition. He wrote a follow up book "Faith works: the gospel according to the Apostles".

One can argue that MacArthur only partly solves the problem. The above books are very good but do not deal with the fact that dispensation itself denies the perpetuity of the moral law. So why not live in a lawless state? MacArthur acknowledges a Christian MUST NOT live in a lawless state but his treatment of the moral law remains problematic.

MacArthur is basically defending the doctrine of the perseverance of the saints but doing so as a dispensationalist. Lordship salvation is relevant because saints will persevere in a state of grace. But I suggest it is better to read Reformed and Puritan works on the perseverance of the saints. MacArthurs work is only relevant if you are interested in this debate within dispensationalism itself In my humble opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gforce9 (Apr 28, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> We do not make Jesus Lord over our lives , as the Father has already established Him as such when we are converted.



Partly so. Jesus is Lord.... period. He is Lord over all creation. God has put everything under His feet. Jesus is reigning King right now, whether anyone openly acknowledges/realizes it or not. He is King over the "saved" and over the "lost". No created thing is outside of His kingship.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NoutheticCounselor (Apr 28, 2018)

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dachaser (May 1, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> Partly so. Jesus is Lord.... period. He is Lord over all creation. God has put everything under His feet. Jesus is reigning King right now, whether anyone openly acknowledges/realizes it or not. He is King over the "saved" and over the "lost". No created thing is outside of His kingship.


God installs Him over the saved at conversion as their Lord, so its not the question of Him being the Lord over all aspects of our lives, he already is that, its us realizing and acting as if he already is in that position over us.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 1, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> God installs Him over the saved at conversion as their Lord, so its not the question of Him being the Lord over all aspects of our lives, he already is that, its us realizing and acting as if he already is in that position over us.



Jesus is king and Lord over all creation, "saved" and "lost". Everyone may not recognize it, but it is true.


----------



## Dachaser (May 1, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> Jesus is king and Lord over all creation, "saved" and "lost". Everyone may not recognize it, but it is true.


Yes, but there is coming that day yet to happen when all who have ever lived shall be forced to acknowledge Him as being such.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 1, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> Yes, but there is coming that day yet to happen when all who have ever lived shall be forced to acknowledge Him as being such.



No argument there, but Jesus' kingship must not be in dispute ......


----------



## Dachaser (May 1, 2018)

Gforce9 said:


> No argument there, but Jesus' kingship must not be in dispute ......


Its not, its just that I still think Dr Macarthur is trying to force feed from the scriptures more than they would support. He seems to blur and break down the distinctions between Justification and Sanctification to me somewhat.
I know that he really dislikes the "become saved by just asking Jesus into your heart one time," but think that he tends to overreact a bit on this issue of the Lordship salvation.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 1, 2018)

Dachaser said:


> I know that he really dislikes the saved


A classic example of the dangers of typos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gforce9 (May 2, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> A classic example of the dangers of typos!


----------



## Dachaser (May 2, 2018)

kainos01 said:


> A classic example of the dangers of typos!


Thanks, edited my post.


----------



## ccravens (May 4, 2018)

I also highly recommend it. I have both editions.

He makes it very clear that he is not mixing justification with sanctification. He goes to great pains to make that point early on in the book.


----------



## Dachaser (May 5, 2018)

ccravens said:


> I also highly recommend it. I have both editions.
> 
> He makes it very clear that he is not mixing justification with sanctification. He goes to great pains to make that point early on in the book.


He does seem to be making though the point that unless one has fully surrendered to the Lordship of Christ, one has to have some doubt/concerns about their own salvation.


----------

